# Archaeologists discover Neanderthal man



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

R1 is busted. :-X


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I certainly wouldn't want to upset him ;D, now who was it that threatened to punch him in the face? Â :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I certainly wouldn't want to upset him ;D, now who was it that threatened to punch him in the face? Â :


Stirrer


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Moi?? Nah....... I think we're all friends again now  oh Happy days ;D


----------

